# GÓC CÔNG NGHỆ > Tin tức công nghệ >  10 mẹo tăng tốc gõ phím

## mallboro

​
bạn mệt mỏi vì phải gõ từng từ cho những đoạn text quá dài? sau đây là 10 mẹo giúp bạn tăng tốc hoàn thành văn bản một cách nhanh chóng.mẹo #1: bật thêm nhiều ngôn ngữchuyển qua lại các ngôn ngữ và biểu tượng cảm xúc, bằng cách bật chúng trong zenui keyboard. để làm điều này, vào mục keyboardsetting > input languages sau đó chọn ngôn ngữ bạn muốn ở mục active input methods.


​*mẹo #2: nhấn và giữ để chuyển bàn phím.
*
một khi bạn đã thêm loại bàn phím khác, chuyển đổi giữa chúng bằng cách nhấn và giữ phím ngôn ngữ, sau chọn bàn phím mong muốn, chẳng hạn như emoji.


​*mẹo #3: trượt phím space để chuyển từ tiếng anh qua ngôn ngữ khác.
*
nếu bạn chọn ngôn ngữ khác ngoài tiếng anh, bạn có thể chuyển nhanh bằng cách trượt phím space. trượt qua trái hoặc phải để kích hoạt ngôn ngữ.


​*mẹo #4: nhấp đôi phím space để tự động điền vào từ dự đoán*

bạn muốn gõ thêm một đoạn văn bản ? tiết kiệm thời gian nhập lại những từ bạn đã từng nhập bằng cách nhấp đôi vào phím space. thiết bị sẽ tự động hiện ra một đoạn dự đoán văn bản tiếp theo cho bạn và thêm vào sau đó một khoảng cách.

​*mẹo #5: nhập văn bản bằng giọng nói.*

nếu bạn không thể hay không muốn nhập văn bản bằng tay, hãy gõ vào dấu mic và bắt đầu nói để nhập văn bản bằng giọng nói. các từ sẽ hiện ra ngay sau khi bạn nói vì thế bạn sẽ thấy ngay được độ chính xác của tin nhắn.

​*mẹo #6: truy cập bàn phím quay số nhanh*.

nhập số một cách rất tiện như số điện thoại hay thông tin nhà băng, sử dụng bàn phím quay số. chỉ cần chạm vào biểu tượng số “123” để chuyển qua chế độ này.


​*mẹo #7: thay đổi kiểu bàn phím theo phong cách của bạn.*

bạn muốn màu sắc sáng hay tối một chút? chạm vào biểu tượng chủ đề(kế bên biểu tượng quay số nhanh “123”) để thay đổi qua chủ đề mà bạn cảm thấy dễ chịu khi sử dụng nhất.

​
*mẹo #8: chạm hai lần nút shift để mặc định ghi hoa tất cả các kí tự*

chạm hai lần nút shift để mặc định tất cả các kí tự sẽ ghi hoa. bạn có thể hủy chế độ này bằng cách chạm lại vào nút shift.

​*mẹo #9: ẩn nhanh bàn phím để nhìn toàn màn hình
*
nếu bạn đã nhập tin nhắn xong hay bạn muốn nhìn lại toàn bộ đoạn tin nhắn, bạn chỉ cần chạm vào biểu tượng bàn phím để tắt bàn phím.

​*mẹo #10: lướt để nhập từ như ánh sáng
*
bạn muốn tăng tốc nhập văn bản? vào keyboard settings > enable trace input chọn vào để bật lựa chọn nhập ngôn ngữ bằng cách lướt kí tự.



sử dụng các mẹo này, bạn hoàn toàn đã có thể làm chủ bàn phím zenui và gõ nhanh hơn bao giờ hết. tải bản mới nhất tại asus keyboard from googleplay.

----------

